# Oh...my...god...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

:-X


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

why? Poor TT must be :'(


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]

How could someone do that!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

A lesson to us all, don't throw up in your TT after drinking Pernod and Blackcurrant [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Looks like the inside of a waltzer car.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

first pic was bad,

then i scrolled down..... Â :'(


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

it's like a zx speccy game loading - all over your dash!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Pants [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Pure quality, by the way [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Is this the new Blue Peter co. car. ?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Give it another year as the TT prices hit the max power crowd ... :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Give it another year as the TT prices hit the max power crowd ... Â :-/


Ooooh we are a bunch of snobs....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would like to get my hands around that nob ;D. So curvy and round


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

and stripey and red 

looks like it was a Blue Peter project....

'And with this bit of sticky back plastic' blurgh!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ooops :-[

just spotted R_14N's post....

coat time (again) :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Roll it on for Max power as Glasses publishes another Â£200 drop on the 225 today apparently :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Glasses


The optician?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glass's then Brett if it makes you happier :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Help there something wrong with the colour on my monitor :-/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Poo(r) car!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I quite like it


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

It looks like a total style bypass. Should have left well alone.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Do they do it in aluminium effect too? ,yum yum. Abi I agree that knob is pure class.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

order them here


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

er very nice, but think i'll leave it all the same : :-[

Chris


----------

